# plowin wit stick



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i know it is posible but anybody that has plowed with a stick before please let me know how it is. i know on a 20 hour day that the pedal will get pushed 1000's of times. im about to buy a 07 f250 and thinking of goin with manual because it will be my daily driver also and i love driving stick. thanks for any input


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i did once and i hated it my leg was sore for a week straight


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I did it years ago but I didn't have as many driveways then. The one plus is if you get stuck you can crawl out much better with a stick.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I have both an auto and a stick. The stick is in my back up truck. The auto is a lot easier on the legs if you have hours of plowing to be done.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

i plow with a stick and every time i plow i wish that it was an auto.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my trucks a stick, no problems here, i plow 20 driveways and two big commercial places, its no harder then an automatic to me.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

gold pro did you ever get your clutch fixed? i remember you saying it was on its way out.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yep sure did we had a good sized storm and she plowed like a champ for 2 days, at the end of the storm she was slipping hard, so i dropped her off at the shop and had a heavy duty clutch put in, stock size was 11 inches upgraded one was 12 inches, and some carbon metalic type. feels great now. and surprisenly the clutch pedal is softer then it was.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

good deal that should last you for years to come


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

haha well thats what i hope im hard on **** so im sure ill be replacing it sooner then most would.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i tend to be quite hard on my truck too i am on my third tranny in 180,000 miles so until i can afford a beefier one i just put in a cheap junkyard tranny


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

haha it sux because i the end you'll notice that all the money you spent over the years on used trannys it prolly woulda been cheaper to just buy a beefier one.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i know hopefully i will have a good summer.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I plow 70 driveways with a stik (27 houres last storm) I hated using an auto, last one I used was 7 years ago.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks for all the help. guess i got to decide soon. goin to meet wit my ford guy on tuesday so hopefully i will have a nice new truck soon.



and why are 07 f250 hard to find in march. there pushing all 08 already. 08 looks like mack truck in front grille.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

You won't have a problem or notice it at all if it's your daily driver, once your leg is used to the clutch it just becomes second nature. I plow with AG tractors, for hours and hours on downtown city streets (with MANY stop lights). The operators who drive automatic trucks get in these machines and it's non-stop complaining, but i never find a problem. My truck BTW is the 6-speed ZF manual, but when empty i only use 5 gears!
hope this helps

-Mike


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Nearly all my trucks are stick. I like it better. (More control over the truck).


----------



## hde12112 (Nov 14, 2003)

had 2 trucks with zf6, will never go bad. just get used to the growling noises, gets old plowing but never had a problem with it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Use the search function on the top area of the page. Search "plowing with a manual"
or "stick"
It's an issue that's been addressed many times.
The big thing is to dump the clutch and not try to slip it against loads.
There are tricks to making a clutch last when you plow with it
It's easy to fry one, so do the search and read the posts.
After many hours plowing you will be limping,your right leg's giving out.


----------

